
What is Debt? – An Interview with Economic Anthropologist David Graeber - jasondavies
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2011/08/what-is-debt-%E2%80%93-an-interview-with-economic-anthropologist-david-graeber.html
======
xefer
This is what got him kicked out of Yale:
<http://abahlali.org/files/Graeber.pdf> :)

------
jasondavies
Rebuttal: [http://mises.org/daily/5598/Have-Anthropologists-
Overturned-...](http://mises.org/daily/5598/Have-Anthropologists-Overturned-
Menger)

~~~
pauljonas
Not really, the author of that piece clearly did not read Graeber's book, and
Graeber himself chimes in, and eloquently "rebuts" this rebuttal:

[http://mises.org/daily/5598/Have-Anthropologists-
Overturned-...](http://mises.org/daily/5598/Have-Anthropologists-Overturned-
Menger#IDComment188780931)

~~~
jasondavies
Nice, that's a pretty good rebuttal of the "rebuttal". Thanks!

